# Installing GIK 242 on ceiling



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Glenn or anybody else, any ideas on elegant ways to mount the GIK 242 flat on the ceiling? Add eyes and wire and hang on hooks? :scratch: Thanks.

Also, My GIK Tri-Traps are 47" tall. I'm hoping this is standard and if I get another pair I'll be able to stack them on top of the existing ones. Floor to ceiling is exactly 96 1/2".


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you're going absolutely flat then you'll need some L brackets. Dry wall screws into the ceiling and screws for the sides of the traps in the wood.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Also, if you wanted to do many of them you could by a track and run many traps across a parallel track maybe? I'm sure there are many ways.

The 242's are a little heavy, so you'll have to account for the tension in the screws into the drywall. Id suggest help in doing them. An extra set of hand on the latter with you is good.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

If you're looking for elegant, you could pencil the outline of the inner box shape on your ceiling where you want them to go, measure the distance you'll have the brackets on the ceiling in relation to your traps, install the brackets on the ceiling, then put a screw through the side or bolt into the bracket. The brackets will be hidden inside the shape of the traps.

Your tolerance would have to be spot on to use a hole, so maybe consider slotting the wood parallel with the long length and this would give you some tolerance to work with. Run your bolt through the slot into the bracket and you've got yourself a flush mount trap with no hardware showing.

Good luck.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wires are fine if you don't mind the gap. If you want a hidden way and get them flush, you can build French Cleats into the rear of the panel frame and a mating pair on the ceiling. Add some Velcro to the 2 cleat faces on each and you've got a nice flush mount.

Tri Traps are 47" tall standard. That's on purpose so there are no problems stacking in a standard 8' room.

Bryan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Bryan, thanks for the info. I'm having a hard time wrapping my brain around how to implement french cleats to hang a panel from the ceiling. Would one have to make intermittent french cleat segments so the panel could be set flush with the ceiling and then shifted into place to engage the cleats? All the information I've found only provides info to use on walls. Sorry for being so dense.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not a problem. Just do the cleats so they're not at the ends of the panels. Even a 6" inset will be plenty. The back of the cleats will be flush with the back of the panel. Just take the pics you see for wall mounting and rotate things 90 degrees so the wall is the ceiling - but the cleat will not stick out the back - it will use the 1.5" gap built into the rear of the panel already.

Bryan


----------

